# Spec-V Exhaust



## WolfSpec (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm currently doing research on cat-back exhausts for my 05 Spec-V. I'm pretty sure I'm eventually going to use FI on the car (most likely the Turbonetics Kit). Now from what I've read, for a turbo, the best exhaust is one with 3" or 80mm tubing. Originally, I was going to get an Apex'i WS2, but saw its only about a 2.5" diameter on the piping. So, now I'm thinking about the APex'i N1, but I want to know if anyone has this system and how it sounds. I know there are silencers available for the N1 mufflers, hence, I'm not concerned about how loud it is. I just want something not too ricey and that will be good for a Turbo setup.

If anyone has used the WS2 for a turbo setup, let me know how it worked out.
Also, does anyone know of other cat-back exhausts that work well with a turbocharged Spec-V?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

WolfSpec said:


> I'm currently doing research on cat-back exhausts for my 05 Spec-V. I'm pretty sure I'm eventually going to use FI on the car (most likely the Turbonetics Kit). Now from what I've read, for a turbo, the best exhaust is one with 3" or 80mm tubing. Originally, I was going to get an Apex'i WS2, but saw its only about a 2.5" diameter on the piping. So, now I'm thinking about the APex'i N1, but I want to know if anyone has this system and how it sounds. I know there are silencers available for the N1 mufflers, hence, I'm not concerned about how loud it is. I just want something not too ricey and that will be good for a Turbo setup.
> 
> If anyone has used the WS2 for a turbo setup, let me know how it worked out.
> Also, does anyone know of other cat-back exhausts that work well with a turbocharged Spec-V?


Stromung or VRS


----------



## WolfSpec (Dec 2, 2008)

saint0421 said:


> Stromung or VRS


Saint, I think you are the first to answer my posts every time. I don't mind though since your advice has been great so far. 

My concern is the Stromung might be too loud (and its expensive too). Do you know how it sounds compared to a WS2 exhaust? And does anyone know if there's a silencer for the Stromung.

Also, I know the WS2 and N1 Mufflers come in 60mm and 75mm sizes but the cat-back systems sell with the 60mm size. Is there anyone who sells 75mm piping that would allow me to just bolt an N1 or WS2 75mm muffler right up? The N1 is attractive because I can buy a silencer for it reducing the noise when I have to.

Also, does anyone have suggestions on resonators?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

WolfSpec said:


> Saint, I think you are the first to answer my posts every time. I don't mind though since your advice has been great so far.
> 
> My concern is the Stromung might be too loud (and its expensive too). Do you know how it sounds compared to a WS2 exhaust? And does anyone know if there's a silencer for the Stromung.
> 
> ...


IMO, silencers are kinda lame. I would install another or larger resonator. Should give it a low rumble till you get on it. I suggested VRS or Stromung bcuz they come in 3" piping. You had asked what's better for turbo applications. 3" is where it's at. Also, IIRC, both stromung and VRS have dual tip mufflers which would look more like stock and low key. 3" piping is too big for N/A applications. The WS2 is ~2.38". I have the WS2 cat-back and I absolutely love the sound while either cruising or WOT.


----------



## WolfSpec (Dec 2, 2008)

saint0421 said:


> IMO, silencers are kinda lame. I would install another or larger resonator. Should give it a low rumble till you get on it. I suggested VRS or Stromung bcuz they come in 3" piping. You had asked what's better for turbo applications. 3" is where it's at. Also, IIRC, both stromung and VRS have dual tip mufflers which would look more like stock and low key. 3" piping is too big for N/A applications. The WS2 is ~2.38". I have the WS2 cat-back and I absolutely love the sound while either cruising or WOT.


Cool, so no on the silencer. Considering I won't put a turbo kit in for another year (want wheels, coilovers, etc. first), I'll probably just go back to the WS2 since I've heard so many good things about it until its time to upgrade. 

Do you/does anyone know if I HAVE TO HAVE a 3" exhaust for the Turbonetics kit? I mean I'll get the bigger exhaust eventually, but does the kit need 3" piping and/or will smaller piping kill the car with a Turbo on? I figure I can keep the smaller exhaust on for a little while after getting the turbo, but I want to make sure.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

WolfSpec said:


> Cool, so no on the silencer. Considering I won't put a turbo kit in for another year (want wheels, coilovers, etc. first), I'll probably just go back to the WS2 since I've heard so many good things about it until its time to upgrade.
> 
> Do you/does anyone know if I HAVE TO HAVE a 3" exhaust for the Turbonetics kit? I mean I'll get the bigger exhaust eventually, but does the kit need 3" piping and/or will smaller piping kill the car with a Turbo on? I figure I can keep the smaller exhaust on for a little while after getting the turbo, but I want to make sure.


You do not have to have a 3" exhaust w/ the turbnetics kit.
Have you looked into the treadstone kit?
Treadstone Nissan Spec V Turbo kit - TREADSTONE PERFORMANCE

besides I havent heard many good things about the Unichip that comes with the turbonetics 04-06 kits


----------



## WolfSpec (Dec 2, 2008)

saint0421 said:


> You do not have to have a 3" exhaust w/ the turbnetics kit.
> Have you looked into the treadstone kit?
> Treadstone Nissan Spec V Turbo kit - TREADSTONE PERFORMANCE
> 
> besides I havent heard many good things about the Unichip that comes with the turbonetics 04-06 kits


I didn't really look at the Treadstone kit until now, but I like that it uses the Turbonetics Turbo and Wastegate, but costs $2000 less MSRP. That and its more flexible with upgrades and parts in the kit. I might be changing my mind to getting the Treadstone now. 

What problems have you heard about with the unichip systems? I'm curious because even on the Treadstone site it says their kit may have a unichip system in the future.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

WolfSpec said:


> I didn't really look at the Treadstone kit until now, but I like that it uses the Turbonetics Turbo and Wastegate, but costs $2000 less MSRP. That and its more flexible with upgrades and parts in the kit. I might be changing my mind to getting the Treadstone now.
> 
> What problems have you heard about with the unichip systems? I'm curious because even on the Treadstone site it says their kit may have a unichip system in the future.



Specs running like poo w/ the Unichip installed. Then running great after it was tossed and a piggyback was installed. Also, say you get the turbonetics w/ unichip and decide to upgrade one or more components you'd have to go to an authorized unichip shop to get it redone. Where as with the treadstone there's more end user tunability. You dont have to search for an authorized unichip shop. You could retune yourself or @ the nearest dyno shop.


----------

